# I need some new ideas....



## satans.barber (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey guys,

Some of you may remember that me and a friend had to quickly take over our club a few months back, well, we're doing OK, but I really need some new teaching ideas...

I try to vary things as much as possible, but I still feel like I'm going round in circles sometimes; I need to introduce some stuff people have never seen before.

There are things that I would like to do and can't, for instance I'd like to do some grappling on the ground, but we don't have any mats, so that's out. I'd also like to teach weapons, such as sticks, but I don't have the skills myself to pass on. With those out of the window, it's pretty much restricted to whatever I can do with people and pads I suppose.

There are things from American Kenpo that I'd like to bring in, that aren't in our cut down syallabus, but I don't feel right teaching these when I don't have a full knowledge myself. I can read things like the lock-flow drills on paper, but is it wrong for me to try and pass this on just through my own understanding? The same goes for sets and forms that we don't use, I don't feel right somehow teaching my own interpretation, rather than what I've been shown. With no sensei now though, I can't pick up knowledge in this way anymore.

So does anyone have any good ideas for things I might not do already? Any kinds of hand drills that people use would be good, or ideas for kenpo games?

The other thing I though was right, I'll get a pad and a pen, and go visiting all the MA schools in the area, noting down ideas for things I see that their students seem to enjoy. But then I thought, wouldn't this just seem like stealing ideas to the people running the clubs? Would those among you who run clubs be offended by this sort of action, if asked politely beforehand?

 help! 

Ian.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2003)

Glad to hear that your doing well so far with the club.
 I'll let the kenpo/kempo people give their ideas on how to do different drills or to add to what you can do. 
 It's hard when you sort of have to take over a club to keep it alive
\ Best of luck and I hope some of the more knowledgeable people here help out.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 30, 2003)

I would suggest you pick up some videos on AK. Top choice would be Kenpo 2000 ( of course )  but if you arent sure I'm sure every one else will point you to their videos. Also I would pick up some Escrima vids as well. One of our BB lives in England some where. His name is Barry Redshaw and he's acheived BB in wushu and Thai Chi as well. I'm not sure where he lives but if your interested I can find out.


----------



## LoneWolfandCub (Jun 30, 2003)

Sounds like with geography and such video would be a good option for you. Shop around look into arnis and FMA you have enough experience being a 1st brown you could figure out what principles and concepts to pass on.
Take kenpo techniques and work sticks into them its all motion. The rules still apply to sticks like they do hands.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi S.B.  I'd like to suggest prof. Wally Jays' Small circle jujitsu tapes. The techniques  are very integral to the Kenpo and the locks really impress students. (feeling is believing) When the weather permits take the class down to a local park and work on breakfalls and "relay" races with things like alternating spinning back kicks or other kicking combos. Also a great place to teach the whole class staff set. (Don't matter what rank they are, they all have to learn it sometime) Its a bit of free advertising too. Also sparring in unfamiliar terrain, like on the side of a hill, or in a mud puddle! Try two on one sparring also. Good luck.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, here's an opportunity for a thoroughly shameless plug. I've got a video for sale on my website. It's compiled from footage shot at a workshop I taught in April. There's some basic stick vs. stick (emphasis on striking & locking from Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido), basic empty hand vs. knife (emphasis on controlling & disarming from Sikal), and basic empty hand vs. empty hand (emphasis on balance disruption from Shen Chuan and Silat). You can check out a teaser for the video at http://impactacademy.com/videos and you can order the whole video at http://impactacademy.com/catalog

Also, I'll be in the UK in December and would be more than happy to come teach at your place (maybe you could arrange a seminar or something). If you're interested in that, e-mail me at gurumike@impactacademy and we'll work out the specifics.

Mike


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 1, 2003)

1. Teach really, really good basics.
2. Get ahold of Larry Tatum's tapes.
3. Get in touch with Bob Rose, I believe his name is.

Boy, have I been lucky in training.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 2, 2003)

Reread the threads on technique lines, some of them have ideas to work techniques in different fashions, or sparring drills.
And if you're for the video idea, I read somewhere here that Zach Witson has a video on drills for kenpo based in his FMA experience.

And hey, good work and good luck in your search :asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 5, 2003)

I HIGHLY recommend the "Play as the Way" video series from www.onedragon.com.  The only mistake to be made with them is to only use them for kids classes.

These videos go through tons of drills designed to help your students increase their combat attributes in a safe and FUN way.  Your students will thank you for them.  

The production values are nothing to get excited over, but the content is worth millions.

~TT


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for these recommendations, I'll check out the links. 

The problem is that it costs a lot of money to get anything sent over from the States, not only in shipping but also in import tax, and not all companies offer PAL copies either; I will look though.

I've decided to hark back to my Judo days and I'm going to have my seniors play Sumo on Monday night for something different to do, I hope they enjoy it!

Ian.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Reread the threads on technique lines, some of them have ideas to work techniques in different fashions, or sparring drills.
> And if you're for the video idea, I read somewhere here that Zach Witson has a video on drills for kenpo based in his FMA experience.
> 
> And hey, good work and good luck in your search :asian: *




For those looking for Zack Whitson

I spent a weekend with him last year in Canada with Gou Ronin AKA Doug, and I enjoyed our time together. I recommend this man.

Enjoy
:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 5, 2003)

S.B,

You can always do grappling againts a wall, a door, the drivers set of a car etc. Each of these locations are practical and realistis for training. Situational training can be a real confidence booster. Also you might ask local law enforcement to speak on safety and awareness. Parents tend to like this. Hope this helps. Oh, and good luck on running the school.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 6, 2003)

In my opinion, you would do better to stick to basics, and to the kenpo system as you've learned it. 

It just seems to me that some of the stuff that's being suggested is great for you to learn, and great stuff in and of itself--but unless I misunderstood (always a possibility), you'd asked about suddenly being in a position you weren't comfortable with, and didn't have any experience with. If I were you, I'd think of myself as working to lay down a strong foundation for your students' later development.

Again, let me recommend that you get in touch with Mr. Rose.

I don't think you're, "going around in circles." I suspect that you're teaching what's appropriate for the situation...and just to make a note, this is another good reason NOT to go fiddling around with the teaching system too quickly. It can leave good students in a lurch like this one.


----------



## MJS (Jul 6, 2003)

Tapes are a very good thing to have.  You can definately pull some good things from them.  However, the one thing that they do not do for you, is show you the fine points.  If you already have a good understanding of the material being shown on the tape, then you shouldnt have too much of a problem, but if you're looking at something that you have little or no exp. in, you mght have a hard time.  Also, if you have the chance to train with an inst. in your area, that might be a good starting point also.  At least this way, you will have a good source to refer to, and it might make it easier to yeach the material to your students.

As for the training equip.  Well, I guess that just comes with time.  It can get pretty expensive.  You might be able to make some homemade equip. to at least get you by.   As for the grappling, train outside of the grass.  Yes, it wont be as soft as a mat, and throws and takedowns will be hard on the landing, but at least its a start.

Good Luck!!!

Mike


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Hey guys,
> 
> Some of you may remember that me and a friend had to quickly take over our club a few months back, well, we're doing OK, but I really need some new teaching ideas...
> ...



As Robert suggested, get ahold of Master Bob Rose or Kevin Mills.   These guys give Kenpo a good name.   I was just there and can attest to their skill level and their student's skill level as well as the other BB's in the BKKU, even got pictures to prove it LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## ob2c (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *If I were you, I'd think of myself as working to lay down a strong foundation for your students' later development.*



That sounds like good advice. I know an instructor who was put in your position when her instructor died suddenly. She survived and the school did well for almost three years. I can give you some tips from her experience.

As rmcr said, concentrate on basics and laying the groundwork for when you can get a good instructor.

Allways be honest. This instructor allways admitted her limmitations and so was saved the embarrasment of defending or covering up a lot of BS. She was well respected fot this.

Get outside help when you can. But be careful, there are a lot of predators who see this kind of situation as an opportunity to take advantage of. There are also a lot of BS artists looking for a forum.

Get good private instruction, even if you have to travel. Maybe share the cost with some of your senior students. Skills don't stay at one level, they either increase or you start loosing them. This was the toughest thing this instructor faced. She felt she was allways giving but getting nothing herself at times, and her own skills were deteriorating. But when she could get instruction  she was a whole different person- more confident and a much better instructor.

Take time for yourself in class. Get some of your senior students to dummy for you so you can keep developing also.

Start bringing up some assistant instructors. You can't do it all yourself, and part of being a senior student is learning teaching skills. But don't abuse them. One thing she did was to give the asst. instructors some extra work after class. It helped them and her to have that time with no distractions when they could work on advanced level skills.

Tapes, books and internet sources are OK to increase understanding and knowlege. But hands on application is the only way to learn it. Maybe you could form a study group with those senior students who are helping instruct, then run some of what you learn by your instructor when you go for private lessons (assuming you do all this).

I wish you luck. That is a tough row to hoe, being thrust into that position before you are ready. All I can tell you for encouragement is that it worked out well for this instructor. She, and one of her students, tested for their black belt at the same time, just over a year ago. I was there, and it was awesome. I was as happy for them as if it had been me. She is well respected in the martial arts community here. Also, she has recently been able to find someone to help with the school, a senior black belt who is excellent at the combative applications and also teaches ground fighting and weapons. So hang tough, it will all work out.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *As Robert suggested, get ahold of Master Bob Rose or Kevin Mills.   These guys give Kenpo a good name.   I was just there and can attest to their skill level and their student's skill level as well as the other BB's in the BKKU, even got pictures to prove it LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



I'm not so sure it'd be right for me to contact them to be honest, I'm not entirely sure they approve of what we do from what I've heard in the past.

I don't have the full story though, as usual...politics and all that...

Anyway, I decided to write a questionaire for the students to fill out, and from the ones I've received back so far, it seems like everyone's happy; so I'm not as worried as I was 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Jul 10, 2003)

Ian,

Heres a couple of suggestions that might help.

1:
Jump in the car, drive north up the A1(M) for one hour, train with us, ask questions, go for a beer with us after training, ask questions, go back home.

2:
Call me (07 818 455 458) and arrange for me to come to you for a training session, ask questions.

I'm nowhere near as experienced as Mr Bob Rose or Mr Kevin Mills, but I am only an hour away, and I'm always willing to share Kenpo.

Any help I can give you I'll give gladly.

Les


----------



## Dominic Jones (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Ian

I'm a BKKU 3rd degree black belt under Master Rose and Mr Mills.  You are a Kempo Ryu 1st Degree black belt under Mr Phil Cawood  .

Anyway, my last trip back to the UK I was busy.  But the trip before, I called  Mr Cawood and asked him which nights he was having a class that I could join in with.  That Wednesday, I spent an enjoyable training session with Phil Cawood at his Exmouth Kempo Ryu Club.  No politics, no hassle just hard training enjoyed (if you like bumps and bruises ) by all. 


My long winded point is 



> Originally posted by Satans Barber
> 
> I don't have the full story though, as usual...politics and all that...




The full story is ...
you like kenpo, kempo ryu likes kenpo, I like kenpo, the BKKU likes kenpo, Les likes kenpo ...

so, I recommend a night of hard training, followed by a few stellas with the BKKU Bouys and Girls.  The contact details are:

Email      info@bkku.com , Phone 07778 921623
By post: 16 York Road, Exeter Devon, England. EX4 6BA

Guanteed good fun 

Train hard, fight easy.


Cheers Dominic
PS. You're welcome to come train with me but I'm in Japan 12,000miles away.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dominic Jones _
> Hi Ian
> 
> I'm a BKKU 3rd degree black belt under Master Rose and Mr Mills.  You are a Kempo Ryu 1st Degree black belt under Mr Phil Cawood  .



Not quite yet I'm not...ask me on September 28th 



> Anyway, my last trip back to the UK I was busy.  But the trip before, I called  Mr Cawood and asked him which nights he was having a class that I could join in with.  That Wednesday, I spent an enjoyable training session with Phil Cawood at his Exmouth Kempo Ryu Club.  No politics, no hassle just hard training enjoyed (if you like bumps and bruises ) by all.



Well that's my philisophy too, but I know some people seem to get caught up in this association and that association etc., doesn't matter at all to me!



> My long winded point is
> 
> you like kenpo, kempo ryu likes kenpo, I like kenpo, the BKKU likes kenpo, Les likes kenpo ...
> 
> ...



Exeter's a bit far away for me! Durham isn't though, so I plan to take Mr. Grihault up on his offer of training, when I can get something organised, which should be great 



> Cheers Dominic
> 
> PS. You're welcome to come train with me but I'm in Japan 12,000miles away.




me = unemployed, I can't afford plane tickets to Japan at the moment unfortunately!

Thanks,

Ian.


----------

